# besoin du "anti-slash" sous win avec clavier mac



## YellowSubMarine83 (12 Décembre 2006)

bonsoir à tous, 

je suis en plein montage de winSP1 et SP2 mais sur Mac. Et j'ai besoin du "anti-slash" (barre oblique) mais je ne sais pas comment le faire. 
J'ai vu sur le visualisateur mais le clavier n'est pas reconnu avec ses touches spécifique!!

Là je ne vois pas, j'aurai besoin de vos lumières!!


----------



## Tarul (12 Décembre 2006)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:


> bonsoir à tous,
> 
> je suis en plein montage de winSP1 et SP2 mais sur Mac. Et j'ai besoin du "anti-slash" (barre oblique) mais je ne sais pas comment le faire.
> J'ai vu sur le visualisateur mais le clavier n'est pas reconnu avec ses touches spécifique!!
> ...



tu es dans quelle situations, sous parallels ou sous bootcamp?


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

sous mac :
ALT +MAJ + /

pour windows :
CTRL + ALT + SHIFT +  /


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (12 Décembre 2006)

je suis sous boot camp.

voici ma situation chronologique : 

J'ai fait les manip pour bootcamp, puis installé WIN XP SP2. Le hic c'est que je me suis fait avoir!! 
C'est une SP1  
Encu....@# de vendeur.
Donc pas démonté pour un sous, je "bidouille" entre mon PowerMac et mon MacBook Pro pour trouver une solution.

J'ai presque tout ! Sauf, pour la syntaxe. La fusion SP1 et SP2 demande une manip sous le dos (c'est fou, ça me projette en arrière de parler comme ça!! ) et il me faut écrire des lignes de commande avec le fameux "anti-slash". Comme ça n'existe pas sur le clavier Mac d'origine me voilà coincé !!  

Mon Mac bookPro tourne sous Win XP "mode sans echec".
Voilà la situation



Grug a dit:


> sous mac :
> ALT +MAJ + /
> 
> pour windows :
> CTRL + ALT + SHIFT +  /





Marche pas ni l'un ni l'autre


----------



## Tarul (12 Décembre 2006)

YellowSubMarine83 a dit:


> je suis sous boot camp.
> 
> voici ma situation chronologique :
> 
> ...



au pire, tu ouvre une fenetre explorer sous xp, tu affiches l'adresse et tu copie l'anti slash pour le copier sur l'invite de commande.

sinon tu testes les combinaisons postés ci dessus.


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

essaye :

ctrl + alt + :

ou :
ctrl alt 8


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (12 Décembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> essaye :
> 
> .....
> 
> ...




YAOHOU CA MARCHE MARCHE MARCHE.......          

GRUG, je t'embrasses.....:rose:

MERCI LES GARS!!! 
JE vous aimes c'est super, vive le mac vive les forums et vive Macgénération....(olà je m'emporte moi!!)


----------



## Tarul (12 Décembre 2006)

tu sais tu pourvois &#233;diter ton message pour rajouter tes louanges. ^^
je vais d'ailleurs rajouter la question sur la FAQ.


----------



## YellowSubMarine83 (12 Décembre 2006)

si mon "mic-mac" fonctionne , je vais faire un post.

A plus


----------



## Renaud.san (3 Avril 2008)

Bonsoir.

J'ai besoin de l'anti-slash sous le Dos ; ça marche très bien partout, sauf quand je suis 
sous le Dos, où je ne peux même pas faire de copier/coller.

Auriez-vous une solution ?
Je suis vraiment embêté, là  

Renaud


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Avril 2008)

Renaud.san a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> J'ai besoin de l'anti-slash sous le Dos ; ça marche très bien partout, sauf quand je suis
> sous le Dos, où je ne peux même pas faire de copier/coller.
> ...



Pour avoir accès au clavier sous windows, tu vas à éxécuter et tu écris charmap.
Tu devrais voir apparaître ce qui est en miniature


----------



## Renaud.san (3 Avril 2008)

Salut et merci de ta réponse 

J'arrive en effet à ceci (merci de l'info !) mais je ne peux (a priori) pas faire de copier/coller sous le Dos :/


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Avril 2008)

Renaud.san a dit:


> J'arrive en effet à ceci (merci de l'info !) mais je ne peux (a priori) pas faire de copier/coller sous le Dos :/



Pour faire du copier-coller dans Windows il faut faire Contrôle C pour copier et Contrôle V pour coller.
Celà marche dans Office comme sur un vrai PC. Pour Dos, à toi de voir...


----------



## Alex666 (3 Avril 2008)

Renaud.san a dit:


> Salut et merci de ta réponse
> 
> J'arrive en effet à ceci (merci de l'info !) mais je ne peux (a priori) pas faire de copier/coller sous le Dos :/



il me semble que c'est impossible en effet mais tu peux rappeler ce que tu as déjà écrit avec les fleches haut/bas

pour l'anti slash tu fais (sous windows) AltGr + 8 (du haut pas du clavier num.)
sur mac tu laisses enfoncé la 1ere touche à droite de pomme droit et 8
si tu emules un windows et te sert d'une fenetre dos et avec un clavier mac bien evidemment


----------



## Renaud.san (3 Avril 2008)

Flûte, j'ai oublié de préciser que j'ai un MacBook. Et la touche à droite de Pomme Droite est une sorte d' "Entrée"...

:hein: :rose:


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Avril 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> pour l'anti slash tu fais (sous windows) AltGr + 8 (du haut pas du clavier num.)


Ta solution ne marche pas sous Windows. 
Ma solution avec éxécuter et en écrivant charmap est de loin la meilleure. Il suffit d'insérer l'antislash



Alex666 a dit:


> sur mac tu laisses enfoncé la 1ere touche à droite de pomme droit et 8



D'autant que pour le mac, pour avoir l'antislash, il suffit d'aller à côté de l'heure et de cliquer sur le drapeau français, d'afficher la palette de caractères et de retrouver dans ponctuation l'antislash \
Ta solution ne marche pas.


----------



## Renaud.san (4 Avril 2008)

Pensez-vous que la solution soit un clavier USB que j'emprunterais juste pour l'anti-slash ?


----------



## David_b (4 Avril 2008)

Renaud.san a dit:


> Pensez-vous que la solution soit un clavier USB que j'emprunterais juste pour l'anti-slash ?


sans indiscrétion, tu fais quoi avec du DOS ?
J'en ai pas vu une ligne depuis... longtemps.


----------



## CrackAMouet (4 Avril 2008)

Je me pose également la question de l'utilisation du DOS... 

Apparemment il veut installer le SP2, donc d'une part pourquoi ne pas utiliser Windows Update si c'est une version officielle.

Ou alors, ce qu'il veut c'est créer un CD de Windows XP avec le SP2 intégré à partir de son CD XP SP1. Dans ce cas pas besoin du DOS non plus, il suffit de passer par Démarrer/Executer et de taper sa commande... c'est par là que ca se passe

Ah oui, au fait ! Pour faire un coller dans une fenêtre de commande, les raccourcis clavier ne fonctionne pas. Il faut faire clic droit dans la fenêtre et coller. Si coller n'apparaît pas, il faut activer la fonction par le menu Propriétés lors du clic droit.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2008)

Renaud.san a dit:


> Pensez-vous que la solution soit un clavier USB que j'emprunterais juste pour l'anti-slash ?



Il suffit de taper le code du caractère avec alt, par exemple :

alt 0199 = Ç

Faut regarder dans la palette de caractère comme dit plus haut.

P.S. : il est possible de copier-coller dans une fenêtre DOS avec le menu dans le bouton de fermeture.


----------



## Alex666 (8 Avril 2008)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Ta solution ne marche pas sous Windows.
> Ma solution avec éxécuter et en écrivant charmap est de loin la meilleure. Il suffit d'insérer l'antislash
> 
> si elle fonctionne, je viens de le faire dans une invite de commande sous windows émulé par VMware fusion
> ...



si

s'il est dans une invite de commande et qu'il fait \ soit altGr + 8 ça marche... sur un clavier macbook cela donne  touche entre pomme droit et flèche gauche (je ne connais pas son nom)+ 8

mais bon il peut prendre ta solution et ouvrir donc une nouvelle fenetre aussi...


----------



## obi wan (8 Avril 2008)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Il suffit de taper le code du caractère avec alt, par exemple :
> alt 0199 = Ç



et des vieux souvenirs de arobase sous telnet sous win95 qui remontent. omg que c'est vieux et triste de se taper des codes ascii pour faire un caractère :S


----------



## introid (19 Avril 2011)

J'ai une petite question dans le même style.
Etant donné qu'il ne m'a pas été possible d'installé Bootcamp sous Snow Leopard 10.6.7, je me suis résolu à installer Windows 7 via Parallels Desktop, qui me donne au final de tres bonnes performes, on a pas vraiment l'impression d'être sous une VM, j'ai tout de meme alloué 256Mo de VRAM, 2048 de Ram.

Mon souci, est pour la touche arobase, ou est=il avec mon clavier de macbook pro (2007)?
Il me semblait que sous Parallels, il était possible d'avoir le mapping Mac pour les touches du clavier, je suis pourtant allé dans la configuration clavier et j'ai mis Mac OS.

Sinon, truc de dingue, mais l'interface Aero fonctionne bien avec la VM et tous ses effets, c'est assez joli.
Petit HS: mais W7 est vraiment pas mal


----------



## edd72 (19 Avril 2011)

Sur un PC, @, c'est alt-gr+à (donc le alt de droite avec la touche 0/à) mais bon, ce serai mieux d'installer le driver/mapping pour clavier Mac


----------



## introid (19 Avril 2011)

Je l'ai trouvé juste après l'avoir demandé c'est bête, en tout cas, merci pour ta réactivité!!
Très sympa ton illustration.
Par défaut, Parallels n'est pas censé faire le bon mapping de touches?


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Avril 2011)

Introid038 a dit:


> Je l'ai trouvé juste après l'avoir demandé c'est bête, en tout cas, merci pour ta réactivité!!
> Très sympa ton illustration.
> Par défaut, Parallels n'est pas censé faire le bon mapping de touches?



En fait, le mapping de Parallels est fait automatiquement. Mais il est fait quand tu installes Boot Camp. La plupart des utilisateurs de Parallels 6 ont déjà installé Windows avec Boot Camp et utilisent la partition Boot Camp dans une machine virtuelle.
Dans ton cas, il suffit de suivre la note technique :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965

Dans ton cas toujours, le disque C : va devenir Bootcamp (C


----------



## introid (19 Avril 2011)

Grosso mode la note apparemment indique d'utiliser les drivers bootcamp pour avoir le bon clavier

Dans mon cas, l'installation de bootcamp ne fonctionne pas, je n'ai pas fait de création de partition bootcamp (ou plutôt supprimée) car cela ne fonctionnait pas.

Ainsi, j'utilise via Parallèle juste l'espace nécessaire à ma VM (enfin je crois).


----------



## edd72 (19 Avril 2011)

Il ne faut rien partitionner.

Il faut juste les drivers bootcamp pour Windows. En gros, tu mets ton DVD de Snow Leopard quand tu es sous ton Windows et tu les installes (ou tu met sur clé USB ceux que te file l'assistant bootcamp sous OS X au début de la procédure, avant de faire quoique ce soit -après tu annules l'assistant-).





D'ailleurs, si tu as lu le lien de Jean-Miche, c'est ce qui est indiqué. JAMAIS il n'est question de partitionner et installer Windows via l'assistant bootcamp...


----------



## introid (19 Avril 2011)

Erreur de compréhension de ma part...
Par défaut driver bootcamp = bootcamp et non pour une VM.
Je pensais tout simplement que les Parallels Tools avaient ce role en fait.
J'ai installé les drivers bootcamp, je suis en train de faire la mise à jour 3.1 (elle est en cours).


----------



## edd72 (19 Avril 2011)

Oui, il est vrai que Parallels aurait pu prévoir le mapping. Mais comme Apple l'avais fait pour BC, ni Parallels, ni VMware ne l'ont fait... :\
Il faut voir que celui d'Apple est loin d'être parfait, il y a bien mieux (c'est à dire "parfait", chaque touche correspond parfaitement, par Spacetitox) mais que pour XP.


----------



## introid (19 Avril 2011)

D'accord.
J'avais trouvé il y a peu un drivers pour Windows 7, je l'avais installé mais sans succès.
La en tout cas, j'ai bien @ à la bonne place ainsi que le reste, donc à première vue, pas de (gros) soucis.
Honnêtement, quand on voit le résultat sous // Desktop v6, on peut se demander (hormis pour le jeux) l'intérêt de BC, non?


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Avril 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Oui, il est vrai que Parallels aurait pu prévoir le mapping.



Mais le mapping est prévu avec Parallels 6. Il suffit d'installer d'abord Windows avec Boot Camp ou si on ne l'a pas fait suivre la note technique dont j'ai donné le lien.
La plupart des clients de Parallels 6 ont installé Windows avec Boot Camp et utilisent la partition Boot Camp dans une machine virtuelle Parallels.



Introid038 a dit:


> *La en tout cas, j'ai bien @ à la bonne place ainsi que le reste, donc à première vue, pas de (gros) soucis.*
> Honnêtement, quand on voit le résultat sous // Desktop v6, on peut se demander (hormis pour le jeux) l'intérêt de BC, non?



Quand on a pas installé Windows avec Boot Camp, directement avec Parallels il suffit de suivre la note technique pour que le clavier Mac soit reporté sur Windows.


----------



## introid (20 Avril 2011)

J'ai suivi la note technique, donc installé la pack de driver pour bootcamp, comme je l'avais dit précédemment, je pensais que PD s'en serait chargé.

En tout cas, cela fonctionne, et apparemment j'ai eu un gain significatif en performance Aero, donc c'est tout bon ou presque.

J'ai branché un avertisseur radar INFORAD CI, quand je l'ejecte, l'appareil ne le detecte pas, c'est dommage:love:


----------



## edd72 (20 Avril 2011)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Mais le mapping est prévu avec Parallels 6. Il suffit d'installer d'abord Windows avec Boot Camp



C'est pas vraiment ce que j'appelle prévu, ça. Il se base sur le mapping fait par Apple pour BC (et imparfait) au lieu de faire le leur (qui, potentiellement, aurait pu être mieux). Ca coutait vraiment pas grand chose (Spaceitox l'a fait gratos, le mapping parfait)...


Tu as vu que ta note technique ne concernait pas Parallels 6??


----------



## introid (20 Avril 2011)

Oui, tout à fait, j'ai vu que cela concernait PD v5 et non v6, mais bon apparemment la procédure fonctionne tout de même.

Je ne connaissais pas Spaceitox, je viens d'aller sur leur site.

Merci


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Avril 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> C'est pas vraiment ce que j'appelle prévu, ça. Il se base sur le mapping fait par Apple pour BC (et imparfait) au lieu de faire le leur (qui, potentiellement, aurait pu être mieux). Ca coutait vraiment pas grand chose (Spaceitox l'a fait gratos, le mapping parfait)...



Je peux te dire que le mapping fait par Apple et utilisé par Parallels 6 marche parfaitement.
J'ai un MacBook Pro et j'ai depuis peu un clavier externe USB filaire Apple avec un clavier numérique. *Absolument toutes les touches de mon clavier Mac sont reportées sur Windows*. Pourquoi Parallels se serait embêté alors que le mapping fourni par Apple avec Boot Camp est parfait ?


----------



## introid (20 Avril 2011)

J'ai testé rapido le clavier de mon macbook pro via les drivers bootcamp, et cela avait l'air de fonctionner


----------



## edd72 (20 Avril 2011)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je peux te dire que le mapping fait par Apple et utilisé par Parallels 6 marche parfaitement.
> J'ai un MacBook Pro et j'ai depuis peu un clavier externe USB filaire Apple avec un clavier numérique. *Absolument toutes les touches de mon clavier Mac sont reportées sur Windows*. Pourquoi Parallels se serait embêté alors que le mapping fourni par Apple avec Boot Camp est parfait ?



Parce qu'il est n'est pas parfait (voir les @ # > [ {, ce type de chose -je ne vais pas repasser dessus pour re-tester mais à l'époque de mon install, il y a 1 an, j'avais constaté tous ces signes mal placés pour un MBP, pas un clavier externe-) et qu'il nécessite d'avoir les drivers bootcamp à part (ce n'est pas comme si Parallels ou VMware les installaient direct comme les VMware Tools et Parallels Tools), c'est pas "User-Friendly" du tout.

Mais bon, si tout le monde est content, ça me va 

De plus, tu trouves pas ça bizarre, toi, d'installer les drivers bootcamp (avec gestion BT, WIFI, touches volumes, etc. pour Windows en natif) juste pour un mapping clavier dans un VM (qui n'a pas besoin de tout ça)?? C'est un peu comme les toolbar qui s'installent avec certains logiciels...
Moi je trouve ça illogique d'installer un driver bluetooth, WIFI, etc inutile (il est utile en natif -BC- mais pas via une VM qui utilise les périphériques via OSX). C'est comme si, comme ça, pour le fun, tu installais sous Windows un driver pour une carte graphique ATI alors que tu as une NVidia.


----------



## introid (20 Avril 2011)

Par contre je suis bien d'accord, installer un max de drivers juste pour un clavier...


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Avril 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Parce qu'il est n'est pas parfait (voir les @ # > [ {, ce type de chose -je ne vais pas repasser dessus pour re-tester mais à l'époque de mon install, il y a 1 an, j'avais constaté tous ces signes mal placés pour un MBP, pas un clavier externe-) et qu'il nécessite d'avoir les drivers bootcamp à part (ce n'est pas comme si Parallels ou VMware les installaient direct comme les VMware Tools et Parallels Tools), c'est pas "User-Friendly" du tout.
> 
> Mais bon, si tout le monde est content, ça me va



Je renvoie aux différents messages que j'ai posté dans le [Sujet Unique] Mappage et autres problèmes de claviers :

http://forums.macg.co/5315977-post336.html

http://forums.macg.co/6321451-post343.html

Je n'ai un clavier externe Apple que depuis très récemment et je peux te dire qu'en suivant la note technique de Parallels, mon clavier de MacBook Pro était aussi reporté complètement sur Windows.



edd72 a dit:


> De plus, tu trouves pas ça bizarre, toi, d'installer les drivers bootcamp (avec gestion BT, WIFI, touches volumes, etc. pour Windows en natif) juste pour un mapping clavier dans un VM (qui n'a pas besoin de tout ça)?? C'est un peu comme les toolbar qui s'installent avec certains logiciels...
> Moi je trouve ça illogique d'installer un driver bluetooth, WIFI, etc inutile (il est utile en natif -BC- mais pas via une VM qui utilise les périphériques via OSX). C'est comme si, comme ça, pour le fun, tu installais sous Windows un driver pour une carte graphique ATI alors que tu as une NVidia.



Même si on installe quelques drivers en plus, le principal est que celà marche parfaitement. 
Voir en miniature


----------



## edd72 (21 Avril 2011)

Tu peux me dire où sont
*- |, normalement alt+shift+L
- [, normalement alt+shift+(*
...
sur ton mapping?? (car je ne crois pas -j'en suis même sûr du contraire - qu'avec les drivers bootcamp, ils soient à leur place... avec le mapping de Spaceitox, ils le sont!)



> Même si on installe quelques drivers en plus, le principal est que celà marche parfaitement.


Oui, d'un point de vue utilisateur c'est vrai. Mais en regardant, c'est très crade (et on n'est pas à l'abri d'un conflit avec ce type de chose). D'un point de vue logique, ça me dérange mais bon.


----------



## dude. (21 Avril 2011)

Mais normalement tu as le cd pour installer les drivers, tu peux aussi installer le clavier de mac, mais l as tu perdu ou autre?? je suis pas sur que ca marche avec SP2.


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Avril 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu peux me dire où sont
> *- |, normalement alt+shift+L
> - [, normalement alt+shift+(*
> ...
> ...



J'ai toujours utilisé le mapping fourni par Apple avec Boot Camp et pour les caractères spéciaux j'utilise la table des caractères de Windows. Il suffit de sélectionner le caractère choisi, de faire un copier-coller. 

Voilà un lien du support de Microsoft à ce sujet :

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/...ters-Character-Map-frequently-asked-questions

Seuls les articles peuvent être utiles dans ce document :

Quest-ce quun caractère spécial ?
Quest-ce que la Table des caractères ?
Comment ouvrir la Table des caractères ?
Comment insérer un caractère spécial dans un document ?


----------



## introid (21 Avril 2011)

Sinon, juste un détail, mais avec Windows 7, il y a un clavier virtuel qui peut rendre de bons services


----------



## edd72 (21 Avril 2011)

Ah ouais d'accord... Donc, Jean-Miche, tu veux dire que pour faire un [ ou un |, tu utilises la table de caractère au lieu d'utiliser ton clavier?? 0_o
*Et c'est ça que tu appelle un mapping parfait????*

C'est n'importe quoi!!


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Avril 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu peux me dire où sont
> *- |, normalement alt+shift+L
> - [, normalement alt+shift+(*



Tout le monde n'emploie pas ces caractères très spéciaux.



edd72 a dit:


> Ah ouais d'accord... Donc, Jean-Miche, tu veux dire que pour faire un [ ou un |, tu utilises la table de caractère au lieu d'utiliser ton clavier?? 0_o
> *Et c'est ça que tu appelle un mapping parfait????*
> 
> C'est n'importe quoi!!



J'ai toujours utilisé la table de caractères en cas de besoin avec mes 3 versions de Virtual PC et maintenant avec mes 3 versions de Parallels. 

Regarde mes miniatures.

J'aime pas trop les combinaisons de touches, la table des caractères de Windows est tellement simple à utiliser en complément du *mapping fourni par Apple*.


----------



## edd72 (3 Mai 2011)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tout le monde n'emploie pas ces caractères très spéciaux.



Pas si spéciaux que cela quand même... (coding, expressions régulières, notations mathématiques,,etc.)
Tu trouves § moins spécial? (accessible directement sur la touche 6), pas moi.
Je trouves ça très limite que le mapping d'Apple (et donc celui que suggère Parallels d'utiliser car ils ont été infoutu d'en faire un propre) ne permette pas de taper tous les symboles de base du clavier (oui c'est de base, sous Windows, tu les as aussi, ça fait partie de la table ASCII même pas étendue)...

Bref.


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Mai 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Pas si spéciaux que cela quand même... (coding, expressions régulières, notations mathématiques,,etc.)
> Tu trouves § moins spécial? (accessible directement sur la touche 6), pas moi.
> Je trouves ça très limite que le mapping d'Apple (et donc celui que suggère Parallels d'utiliser car ils ont été infoutu d'en faire un propre) ne permette pas de taper tous les symboles de base du clavier (oui c'est de base, sous Windows, tu les as aussi, ça fait partie de la table ASCII même pas étendue)...
> 
> Bref.



C'est le support de Microsoft qui parle de caractère spéciaux.

"Quest-ce quun caractère spécial ?

Un caractère spécial est un caractère qui ne figure pas sur votre clavier. Vous pouvez insérer des caractères spéciaux à laide de la Table des caractères..."

Je te renvoie au lien que j'ai donné plus haut :

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/...ters-Character-Map-frequently-asked-questions

Dans ce lien, il y a également :

Comment rechercher un caractère par catégorie Unicode ?

Comment rechercher un caractère par sa valeur Unicode ?

La table de caractères de Windows est tellement simple à utiliser* en complément du mapping fourni par Apple*.
Celà suffit à mon utilisation et à l'utilisation que beaucoup ont du clavier.


----------



## edd72 (3 Mai 2011)

*Une utilisation très très basique quand même... J'ai l'impression que pour toi, tout ce qui sort de l'usage d'un ordi en tant que machine à écrire (et encore!) est un usage "spécial"... Hé! On est en 2011, ça fait 30 ans que l'ordinateur est bien plus qu'un machine à écrire électronique ;p

Le backslash étant, quand même, le séparateur de répertoire sous Windows... (j'imagine bien, lors de la saisie d'un chemin, lancer la table de caractère et cliquer sur les backslash à chaque insertion... vive la productivité!).* *

La table caractère est faite pour ceux qui ne connaisse pas leur clavier ou ceux qui veulent des caractères n'existant pas sur le clavier (régionalisation, etc.), or ici il s'agit bien de caractères présents sur le clavier (et impossible à taper avec le mapping de bootcamp).* *

Mais ça a peut-être été fait exprès par Apple -> rendre l'utilisation de Windows encore plus pénible * *

Bref, pour ceux qui veulent utiliser leur Windows via bootcamp ou virtualiser normalement, installez un vrai mapping du clavier et pas celui fourni par Apple.*


----------

